# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Token Warp-drive

## mandroid

I cannot type fast enough to not have the "token expire " before Im done , 
so I might as well just stop participating , 
and just drink more . bottle dont have a fast timer on it.

do others write everything somewhere else on their computer 

and just paste it on and send it?

----------


## JEStanek

Are you referring to posting a reply here?  I've taken up to 30 minutes to compose a message without a problem.  This may be an internet setting with your browser.

Jamie

----------


## Schlegel

I don't know about the timer, maybe it's a setting issue, but I always highlight and Ctrl+C if i spent a lot of time typing, just in case.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I sometimes leave messages unfinished for long periods of time with no problems using XP and Vista. I thought we had a message about this in the past and we had, it was from you as well. What operating system and what Internet browser are you using? The last time it was an issue with uploading a file.

----------


## mandroid

message of time expiration comes from this site , i have firefox on a mac g4 osx 'panther'

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Ok then, what version of Firefox?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I cannot type fast enough to not have the "token expire " before Im done , 
> so I might as well just stop participating , 
> and just drink more . bottle dont have a fast timer on it.
> 
> do others write everything somewhere else on their computer 
> 
> and just paste it on and send it?


You've been around since we switched over to the new software almost a year ago. When did this first start occurring? I searched the support forum for this software product and was unable to come up with anything matching this problem other than a comment by their lead developer that there are several hours that should have to lapse before this would happen. There are other security token issues but not related to timing as you describe. I'm suspecting this is a browser issue or we'd have heard about it.

I see you're on a Macintosh. This is just a hunch but OSX uses Unix time and if you reboot it sometimes sets the clock back to zero in Unix time, some date around 1969  :Smile: . Might check and see if that's the case and if so, set it to the current date.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I was just getting ready to post that. Check your system time and date on the Mac. If the clock is off it will cause this problem.

Also, check to make sure the CMOS battery on your system isn't dead. That will cause the time to reset everytime you boot up.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Oh yea, Mike? Just posted this from my ancient Mac laptop & FireFox with the date set to December 31, 1969. Let's see if this posts. It did, but I only took about a minute to compose.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Show off, just because you can type fast.

By the way, I set my system time to January 1, 1900 and I managed to post this messa

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I guess I can't type as fast as you can.  :Smile: 

Bob, Check the clock.

----------


## mandroid

August 25 2009 isn't it ? .. wondering where my Tralfamador is?

The desk top says so , [with this OS its the upper right corner ]

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Can you check the time and your time zone to make sure it's correct?

----------


## hank

I'm running XP media center edition version 2002 service pack 3 on a Dell inspiron 19300 1.73 Ghz processor with 1 Gig of ram.  I've had this same problem with first internet explorer and more recently goggle chrome browser.  I just checked and my time and date are correct.  I'm not sure how short the window is prob. under 10min.  Would reloading the page every so often help?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I don't think so, I'm wondering if the time zones are correct here. What time zone is your pc set to?

----------


## journeybear

I'm not sure if this is really relevant, but sometimes when I'm typing I go faster than the characters echo to the screen, which causes me to have to go back and fill in a few characters. This happens more in Hotmail than here, but it does occasionally make me stop and compose a post in WordPad (don't have Word - believe it?) and then paste. It may be a keyboard issue. Just my 2¢.

Speaking of time, the site's clock keeps slipping into the past. It's now just about six minutes slow. FWIW.

----------


## hank

Hey Mike I just checked.  Seems to be correct central time zone.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

OK, we'll see if your time zone is set the same on the server. It's just a hunch.

----------


## danb

Server time was off, that's fixed now. Probably nothing to do with this, but may as well sweep up when we find dirt  :Smile:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm pretty much convinced it's not time or date related, Hank was set to the right time zone. Back to the drawing board.

----------


## mandroid

Perhaps Gerbils have moved out of the servers .

----------


## 250sc

You'd think if it were the Cafe servers more people would have the problem.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I use a Mac OSX with an Opera browser and no troubles in this area. I'm thinking something to do with Firefox, maybe.

----------


## JEStanek

I use an old version of Internet Explorer at work and Firefox 3.5.2 at home no problemo.  Is your internet security software (e.g., Norton or Symantec) set for closing sessions after a certain time interval?

Jamie

----------


## fredfrank

So, if I get a Mac, I can go back to 1969? Cool!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'm still waiting for anyone experiencing this problem to tell me when they think this began. This was an important question, not a passing statement to make. There are potential issues that can possibly be related to the software, but they typically revolve around when an upgrade has occurred, and I'd think it would impact more than two people out of thousands of users. We haven't had a new software release for some time now, probably 4-5 months. If an issue were to be caused by that, the problem should have started around that time.

----------


## recon

I use OS X and Firefox. No problems

----------


## Dan Hoover

no problems here..OSX and safari...if there are no others having issues?my guess's would be to check their upgrades,connection?unix/windows issues can be fixed through apple..just thinking out loud..good luck

----------


## man dough nollij

Testing...testing...testing...

I've kept this reply box open for 28 minutes, and nothing has timed out.  :Confused:

----------


## hank

Good Morning Scott, I came onboard in April this year and have had this time window from the beginning.  I have to agree that your software is not at fault.  I'll take some time today to look a little deeper into my software settings.  Jamie's suggestion with security settings may prove fruitful.  This seems to only come into play when posting, your system loses the posters idenity but the site connection and log in is maintained.  I assume I'm looking for a setting that cuts off my posted information from being recognized by your software even though the log in hasn't been cut off.  Hmmm

----------


## hank

To be more clear on this, When attempting to post the timed out message the dialog request a new log in but the log in actually hasn't been lost.

----------


## hank

I reset defaults on internet options and Norton settings.  I'm going to start timing some post here to see the results if any.

----------


## hank

test one using post reply not quick reply, Start time 8:58   :Whistling:

----------


## hank

Test 2, Start time 9:10  :Whistling:

----------


## hank

Test 3 Start time 9:33
 Twenty plus min. on the last one. Maybe resetting defaults to Norton and internet options are an easy fix.   :Coffee:

----------


## hank

30+ min. Got to go do some daughter stuff now but I believe the problem has been resolved unless it's intermittent.  Thanks for the input everyone.

----------


## blawson

SWAG: could be related to DHCP settings.  If the release time of the assigned address is set atypically small, it could cause a hiccup.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

No way, you'd lose the entire internet and network connection, not just the cafe.

----------


## 250sc

I don't know about the Norton version for Mac but there have been issues with different versions for PC. In one earlier version that I used the Norton firewall would block all traffic in both directions and the only way I could fix it was to remove it and re-install.

----------


## hank

After doing the test earlier I was pretty sure that resetting my defaults had corrected this short posting window of this thread.  It came up again and I was sure I hadn't waited 30+ min. as my last test.  I decided to go back to this thread and see if anything new had surfaced.  I then noticed that on my test post the post times were an hour earlier than when posted.  I made note of it and decided I would come back to it later and investigate.  To my surprise and dismay the second time I checked it out the time was correct.  Thinking I must be losing it I checked it out again this morning.  Sure enough the post time was an hour too early again.  I saved the page and left and came back, same screen.  Hmmm I decided to log in and check again.  Bing!  The time was correct after logging in.  Don't know if this will help solve this mystery but at least I'm glad to know I wasn't imagining the hour glitch.  :Crying:

----------


## hank

Here they are.  :Frown:   (The files didn't load)

----------


## hank

Maybe I can convert the files to get them posted. To be continued  :Crying:

----------


## man dough nollij

I tried posting some pictures to a thread last week, and got the "security token" message. Turns out the pics were too big. I resized them and it worked fine.

----------


## mandopete

Wierd.  I never have this problem with my TRS-80.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Wierd.  I never have this problem with my TRS-80.


I bet that's the truth.  :Laughing:

----------


## hank

Weird is right.  The intermittent part makes it even more difficult.  I would never have noticed the hour difference in posting time if I hadn't run the earlier test to see if resetting my defaults would correct the problem.  I haven't had the time window stop my latest postings since the test but once but the hour difference in posting time between not logged in and logged in is nothing short of bizarre.  This hour difference isn't intermittent.  Any time I read postings before logging in they are an hour early.  I sent copied pages of the time before log in and after to Scott. He can view these files as a goggle doc.'s  This site has a wealth of career computer programmers, etc.  I'm confident they will make this paranormal computer behavior understandable and correctable.  :Popcorn:

----------


## hank

I found the problem mandoid.  Go into your time setting and see if your internet update is working.  Mine had stopped updating back when a pc cleanup was done and wasn't showing up on the first window until I went into the internet update function.

----------

